# Mung Beans



## Uteng Makupal (Jan 8, 2006)

Some of my friends told me that MUNG beans can boost the pigeon's sexual drive...

is that TRUE?

If that's true, when will i give them? 
and can i give them to both of them or just cock/hen??

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm not so sure if its Mung Beans specifically, or if its just "upping" their protein intake... which, beans will help.

Anyway, I'd guess you can give them to both the cock-birds and hens?

Hopefully others more experienced then I am will be along soon with some better word.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

A higher protein content in the diet seems to aid in the production of eggs. This is why NumberNine started the post about giving Barley as a means of natural birth control. Hemp seed is also reported to up the sex drive, although I'm not sure of it's protein content. As far as I know, you could give to both,
what you do want to make sure of is that the laying hens get enough calcium in their diet so that it does not stress them out to produce the eggs.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The birds should get 12 to 15% protein to increase the sex drive, with a great variety of foodstuffs.

Here is a good breeding mix:

20 percent green peas
10 percent wheat, pigeon peas, maize, barley, rolled oats, expanded wheat pellets, 
7 percent maple peas
5 percent brown rice
3 percent vetch, white sorghum,
2 percent sunflower seeds

You can add a little wheat germ oil and brewers yeast in the seed once a week, and add safflower, linseed, canary grass and other seeds sparingly, and a small amount of hemp.

Offer greens, like curley kale,spinach, and endive.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If I remember right mung beans are at about 225 protien. I used to use them in the mid 70s As a mix in the feed. As far as sex drive Im not sure on that. I started useing vitiman E 200 unit back in the 80s For that reason. Gave cock birds 1 capsule a day for 4 to 5 days. NOW you can get vitimans that you add to the drinking water That has a high E vitiman content. This aids in the breeding and fertility Of the birds. I believe in this pretty much. And the poulrty industry does as well. Mung beans Will work good to aid in protien for the birds. Light in the loft kind of gets the birds geared for breeding by increased day light hours. People try different methods to get a edge on the breeding season on there birds. Prep the birds by prepareing them for a season. worm. vacinate. perventive med rounds. Increase the light to 12 to 14 houirs a day. at least 3 weeks prior to pairing. Give all the hens oyster shell tabs 1 each day for 5 days. Use vitiams to aid energy and balance this mineral needs. And of course prior secection for pairing should have been made sometime befor.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I guess I was under the impression that we're usually trying to reduce their sex drive rather than trying to enhance it.

Pidgey


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

In breeding season for loft birds you want them to breed. In the off season you seperate the pairs to rest them and no breeding goes on. In the wild Yes perhaps feeding for less productive numbers is wise. But the birds get food from varios places so it would be hard to control breeding in the wild But the pigeons them selfs do that through the colder months anyway.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Umm... I'm not sure about that BUT my birds eat them and Pearl especially loves them! : ) Sprouted mung beans are also good (for you and your birds) 

Sprouting mung beans and lentils are the easiest .. and they grow quick and are very nutritious for the birds. I would recommend it to everyone, though not too often because it's best to keep the moisture in their system low otherwise they develope more diseases if they have too much watery food.

Everything in moderation is the secret.


----------

